#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Very short golf trip to Bintan

## winston

Hey, just did the short golf trip from Singapore to Bintan.  Ria Bintan Golf (and others) have attractive rates which includes ferry, hotel (1 night), unlimited golf 2 days which includes using other courses nearby, caddy cart etc, breakfast and all transfers.  About Singapore dollar 350.
this is the third time Ive been and I think its great value.  Prices for drinks are still reasonable, $7 small can.  But youre not there for a long time so its manageable.
the service from all staff was impeccable.  
played Laguna National Masters Course in Singapore on our return,  a bit pricey but my partners had reciprocal membership which they allowed me to tag onto.   A beautiful parkland course but a little predictable.   Restaurant after the match was fantastic as they gave us members discount on f & b.
can recommend playing both Bintan and Laguna.
Booking via their website was trouble free.  Just have to send copies of passports so the hotel can pre book the visa .
Last year I played in Johor Bahru and although the courses were excellent, the township lags behind everywhere.
hope this post is in the right place.
Heading to Udon Thani this year for the first time.

----------


## Dillinger

Cheers for the info.

Pics are always good :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

Winston there's essentially nobody on this forum who cares about golf, but there's a lot of people around the world who'd like to hear more about your golf in Bintan. Join a dedicated golf forum that has an International section where golfers from all over the globe share their experiences.

----------


## Dillinger

> Winston there's essentially nobody on this forum who cares about golf


I do.

I'd sure like to hear about your bunker exploits, with those Pattaya caddies too HW :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

> Heading to Udon Thani this year for the first time.


As I live in Udon Thani province I shall inform the local populace of your impending visit so they can make the required preparations  :Smile:  
Bring your golf bats with you!

----------

